# Current Rom



## YourAverageJD (Jun 9, 2011)

Thought I'd start a thread over here. What rom are you currently using? Any pluses or minuses? What would you like to see in future roms or themes?

Right now I am on the gb build of Liberty Mod and running the Oreo Slice theme. 
Liberty is still developing for gb but is very good with a bug here and there. Oreo slice is an unbelievably clean theme.

Sent from my Liberated DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RigWig (Jun 10, 2011)

Currently running ApeX V2.0.0 Beta based on the gingerbread leak. I've been running it for a about 3 weeks now, at first I was loving every single thing about it, worked flawlessly and I would still recommend it to anyone with a D2. Recently I've had some issues with the phone not comming out of sleep although I can't say for sure it's the rom that's the problem, it may have something to do with overclocking








the only other con is that randomly about once a week or so the cell radio turns off, but switching to airplane mode and then back fixes that.
Pros:
Gingerbread and stable for a beta
Battery
blurless and asop theme


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Apex 2.0 RC1 (.596).

Amazing battery life, fast, stable.

Sent from DroidX


----------



## FillTheVoid (Jun 9, 2011)

Still running Liberty 2.0.1 here. Its super stable and the battery life is unrivaled for a froyo rom IMO. Eventually I will be moving over to a Gingerbread ROM but for now I don't think I can sacrifice stability. I use my phone for work and stability is important to me. 
It is awesome to watch all the development going on and I know that almost all future development will be for gingerbread based ROMs. I'll probably wait till there is an official GB release for D2 before I make the switch. In the mean time I'm super happy with my current setup.


----------



## DryZebra (Jun 9, 2011)

Liberty 0.7, stock liberty theme.

Liberty 0.7 has at least tripled my battery life compared to 2.0.1, and that's what I love about it most. When I was on 0.6, it was a bit laggy, and things didn't snap like I like them to, but 0.7 just about fixed that. I don't overclock or anything, and everything runs butter smooth. The only thing I have to complain about is the color yellow. I mean, I understand it's part of the whole symbol of Liberty, and I can easily theme, but themes change what facebook, gmail, even the web browser! Ah well, it's worth it though. I spent lots of time using the free toolbox, up until LibertyGB, and I realized that I don't want any other ROM (Except maybe FissionGB when it comes out) so I spent the $5, and it was the greatest decision I could have made for my phone.


----------



## UNhipandUNfunny (Jun 7, 2011)

DryZebra said:


> Liberty 0.7, stock liberty theme.
> 
> Liberty 0.7 has at least tripled my battery life compared to 2.0.1, and that's what I love about it most. When I was on 0.6, it was a bit laggy, and things didn't snap like I like them to, but 0.7 just about fixed that. I don't overclock or anything, and everything runs butter smooth. The only thing I have to complain about is the color yellow. I mean, I understand it's part of the whole symbol of Liberty, and I can easily theme, but themes change what facebook, gmail, even the web browser! Ah well, it's worth it though. I spent lots of time using the free toolbox, up until LibertyGB, and I realized that I don't want any other ROM (Except maybe FissionGB when it comes out) so I spent the $5, and it was the greatest decision I could have made for my phone.


Agreed. I'm on .7 and love it. It took me a bit to get used to the yellow but once I embraced it, i like it. If a decent enough theme came out i might consider it but i like my sweet up.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DryZebra (Jun 9, 2011)

The only thing I can't stand about the yellow is that I can't see the battery % until it's below 40%, and when I wake up in the morning, my retina's get burned off.


----------



## UNhipandUNfunny (Jun 7, 2011)

Lol, yeah it is bright. I switched the battery icon to the white circle one, so that helps me with it. I did find the yellow indicator a little tricky.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## phillyfisher (Jun 8, 2011)

ZombieStomped 1.71 - it's off the chain!!! Good battery life, fast and everything works... thats all i need.


----------



## CurrentWeb (Jun 6, 2011)

Angel Rom with InfiniteChaos theme.


----------



## xust (Jun 7, 2011)

Another vote for Apex 2.0 beta for the Droid 2.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

Cm7 ftw (when its released lol)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## evams (Jun 11, 2011)

Apex RC2 w/Smooth Blue.
Debating to go to Liberty - I like the theme of Smooth Blue - I do like some of the Blur Options that I can have with Liberty. Waiting for themes b4 switching over to Liberty V.08.


----------



## T3viin (Jun 10, 2011)

u havennt had any issues with it? like random reboots when music is played? and when u boot it up anytime do u hear the camera load noise?


----------



## YourAverageJD (Jun 9, 2011)

Apex 2.0 and friggin lovenin it! Livin it up without motoblur. Smooth and great battery life.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## smccloud (Jun 15, 2011)

Liberty .8 with the Gingercomb Juiced theme


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Apex to Zombie to CyanogenMod 7.x...so very cool to have CM on the D2. I miss a couple things from the Moto/Blur GB, including the wide-screen camera (will look for a third-party option maybe), blur social widget (now using LPP Friends widget), and battery manager (can use Juice Defender). There are so many tweaks available in CM, and it's very quick, so I'm thinking I'm going to stay with it for a while.


----------



## stonerdroid (Jun 7, 2011)

CM7 unofficial nightlies baby... At least until the 1% battery and torch fix make it into the official nightlies

droid2 - cm7 unofficial nightlies | i only post when i'm stoned. which is mostly.


----------



## YourAverageJD (Jun 9, 2011)

stonerdroid said:


> CM7 unofficial nightlies baby... At least until the 1% battery and torch fix make it into the official nightlies


Ditto.


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am actually new to the whole d2 rooted scene. Running liberty 2.0.1 with infinite chaos which was by far my favorite d1 theme. Just waiting to upgrade to anything gb.


----------

